# Parenting



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

My son asked which way is north, i tell him if the son is to you right, you are facing east, he sais "but which way is north".

he is 21. Do I even bother trying to teach him? He dont know what a farmers almanac is.

I love my son and I feel obligated cause my father taught me. Im also concerned about him knowing how to make a shelter and fire. how to make a wooden fish hook . Or how to make a broomspeer.

I bought him mats to build a desk, i told him how. when i look to see how he did, the desk is a triangle that a chair cant go under.

Am i too old fashion? Tell me what you think.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe the desk is for a corner and he sits on a pillow? (trying to help the kid)

We always have to keep teaching..... I'm almost 50 and my Dad never gave up on me! My kids make me scratch my head at times, too. I think we shortchanged our kids when we quit putting leather to the backside. Painful lessons are learned quickly and stay with you forever...... like NEVER marry a crazy woman.......won't do THAT again!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel you man, my son is 23 and I do the best I can. It does seem that every year that goes by he gets more and more like a human being. LOL

He is in the Air Force and lives in Louisiana, every day I wish he was closer.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i caution you to enjoy and cherish every part of your kids no matter how aggravating they can be sometimes.i lost my oldest son in a house fire that i was also trapped in if my youngest son would not have been in summercamp i would have lost him to.do not mean to drag the thread down just something to think about ................in loving memory of chris sanford 1991-2004 you are missed little buddy


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Bigron, I can't imagine, you have my deepest condolences. RIP Chris


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

He doesn't know how to make a broom spear! lol


----------

